# Pour Over Fanatic



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

Dropping in to say hi as a newbie to the forum.

I am a long-term coffee lover, flat-white and espresso drinker. 
I have had dedicated espresso machines in the house over the years, also Nespresso machines (probably a swearword), but perfect for partner to replace Costa's.

My current love/obsession is pour-overs. 
Combining freshly roasted local beans with with my Chemex-like brewer has opened my eyes to coffee forward pours.
Rave is my local roaster and I have been fortunate to pop-in ahead of Tier 4 restrictions coming in.

I look forward to learning more through the forum and hoping also to contribute.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - what's the Chemex-like brewer you use?


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome to the forum - what's the Chemex-like brewer you use?


 It's a Navaris pour over from Amazon, I use the it without its basket and with Melitta papers controlling flow with a gooseneck kettle. Love the brew from that.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

QueenOfCaffine said:


> It's a Navaris pour over from Amazon, I use the it without its basket and with Melitta papers controlling flow with a gooseneck kettle. Love the brew from that.


 Sounds great, do you have link?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

click to see ....unavailable at the moment though....reviews look ok....but i take Amazon reviews with a pinch of salt....YMMV.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

If you want to truly experience the flavours of coffee and especially ligher roasts I have found pourover is the best way to do that by a mile.

I do love a milky coffee and an espresso but I am sometimes tempted to bin it all off for a really good quality SD grinder and some pourover gear.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

mctrials23 said:


> If you want to truly experience the flavours of coffee and especially ligher roasts I have found pourover is the best way to do that by a mile.
> 
> I do love a milky coffee and an espresso but I am sometimes tempted to bin it all off for a really good quality SD grinder and some pourover gear.


 I wrote "filter" coffee off as wishy washy, buy pourovers using freshly ground quality beans has ruined all other coffee's for me, don't want to drink anything else much these days. Working from home again means I'm a happy bunny, bought a spare V60 kit for when I'm forced back into the office.

The Navaris is great, honestly, the reviews are on point with this one. I ditched the basket and use Melita 04 papers folded on the edges, straight to glass, for a great pour. I see this is now out of stock, the second option, what I would replace the Navaris with is the V60 carafe:- HERE


----------

